# Gentoo bottet nach installation nicht

## Alive-adn-well

Hi, ich bin gerae dabei gentoo zu installieren (zum ersten mal) ahbe aber nach der installation folgendes Problem.

Wenn ich gentoo starten will (aus grub herraus) bekomme ich folgende Nachricht

grub> boot(hd0,0)

Filesystem is ext2fs, partition typ is 0x83.

sonst wird nichts angezeigt und ich kann wieder ein Betriebsystem in Grub auswählen

setup(hd0), läuft erfolgreich durch

----------

## musv

Herzlich willkommen hier im Gentoo-Forum. Damit wir Dir helfen können:

Auch Dein Browser hat eine Rechtschreibprüfung.

Poste mal Deine Partitionstabelle und Deine /etc/fstab

Poste Deine /boot/grub2/grub.cfg

----------

## Jean-Paul

Auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen.

Du hast keinen Kernel gebaut, oder vergessen in nach /boot zu kopieren.

 *Quote:*   

> Filesystem is ext2fs, partition typ is 0x83. 

 

Den Fehler so 1:1 in Google eingegeben, erster Treffer zweites Beispiel ist dein Problem beschrieben.

http://answers.oreilly.com/topic/44-how-to-discover-boot-parameters-from-the-grub-command-shell/

Jean-Paul

----------

## Josef.95

 *Jean-Paul wrote:*   

> Du hast keinen Kernel gebaut, oder vergessen in nach /boot zu kopieren.
> 
>  *Quote:*   Filesystem is ext2fs, partition typ is 0x83.  
> 
> Den Fehler [...]

 

Hm nein, es wurde ja noch gar nicht versucht einen Kernel zu booten.

Und ein Fehler ist es auch nicht, sondern eher ein korrekter guter Rückgabewert  :Wink: 

@Alive-adn-well,

schaue doch noch mal im http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?full=1#book_part1_chap10

und erstelle in der /boot/grub/grub.conf einen passenden Menüeintrag

----------

## Alive-adn-well

ich habe grub-sinstall nochmal ausgeführt habe jetzt aber ein anderes Problem, ich amche dazuein neues Thema auf.

----------

## gendjaral

Ohne jetzt zickig, aufmüpfig oder "Superkorrekt" wirken zu wollen:

Ein Forum ist, zumindest für mich, mehr als eine Art umständlicher Chat-Room. Entgegen diesem ergibt sich nämlich, Mitwirkung der Nutzer vorausgesetzt eine gewisse Nachhaltigkeit. In etwa einem "Problem-Lexika".

Vielleicht ergibt sich in einigen Wochen oder Monaten ein ganz ähnliches Problem bei einer anderen Person und freut sich u.a. über einen Selbstsprechenden Topic-Titel sowie der sachdienlichen und verständlichen Auflösung.

Ich empfinde "forums.gentoo.org" sehr hilfreich. Bitte hilf, das dies so bleibt!   :Wink: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-103561.html

----------

## musv

 *Alive-adn-well wrote:*   

> ich habe grub-sinstall nochmal ausgeführt habe jetzt aber ein anderes Problem, ich amche dazuein neues Thema auf.

 

du oslttst dich schon ewtas bemüen deutlicher zu chsreiben weil man osnst gerade bei gechsachtelten säzten die viele kommaat enhtalten überhaupt nichst mehr versthet. du ahst den sinn von dem froum noch nciht verstandne.

----------

